# Opinion needed on my Skyline GT-R



## 71SKYLINE (Dec 22, 2004)

About 4 years ago I brought a 71 Skyline GT-R here (USA, PENSACOLA, FL.) from Okinawa Japan. You might have seen it at the Nopi Car Show. It is in 99% pure original condition with a Japanese value at $78,000. I am getting the itch to drop in an RB26Dett. The down fall is the RB just wont drop in, some modifications to the frame, firewall and other areas will be needed to accomplish this. This means that collector value will drop. I would like to hear other opinions about this delema. You can post a reply or contact me at [email protected] or go to my site at: www.71skylinegt-r.com and let me know on my guest book. Thanks.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

nah man leave it stock, its cooler that way, just think how many original skylines are out there? if you want a brand new skyline engine and have time, just drop it in a 240sx, and keep the collectors value on your skyline, cause that thing is worth way to much to do that to it


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

STOCK ......to classic


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Your car was the one featured in Super Street magazine a couple years back, right? If so, I hate to point this out but your car is not a GT-R. There was a picture of the vin plate in that magazine article which clearly showed a chassis number of KGC10, not KPGC10. Your vin plate also states the car had an L20 engine in it, not an S20. Your car is indeed a nice one, but it is a GT-R replica, not an authentic one. Also, only the most pristine of original or fully restored GT-R's would sell for the amount of money you mentioned. And that would have to include the S20 engine. Which your car does not have. Now, I have a '71 Skyline as well, and I have made sure it is full GT-R spec along with all the badges. But I will not for one second try to pretend that it is a real GT-R. 
Brian


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

busted :dumbass:


----------



## 71SKYLINE (Dec 22, 2004)

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]Your car was the one featured in Super Street magazine a couple years back, right? If so, I hate to point this out but your car is not a GT-R. There was a picture of the vin plate in that magazine article which clearly showed a chassis number of KGC10, not KPGC10. Your vin plate also states the car had an L20 engine in it, not an S20. Your car is indeed a nice one, but it is a GT-R replica, not an authentic one. Also, only the most pristine of original or fully restored GT-R's would sell for the amount of money you mentioned. And that would have to include the S20 engine. Which your car does not have. Now, I have a '71 Skyline as well, and I have made sure it is full GT-R spec along with all the badges. But I will not for one second try to pretend that it is a real GT-R. 
Brian[/QUOTE]
PRETENDING? Don't have to pretend. I've known the car for 12 years before purchasing it...Only I couldn't afford it with the S20 and tranny, and if you pull out the magazine and look real close you may be able to see screws holding the data plate in place. I was denied "GOJ" (Govt. of Japan) inspection due to the screws until they read on the title that the car was deregistered for repairs and was clearly stated the engine was replaced with the 2.8L. Until this day I still have the option to buy back the S20 and tranny ($15,000.) AND the KPGC10 data plate ($4000.). Sure, due to it's current data plate it's a KGC10, but I know what I bought. I won't entertain this freak show again. I can't stand idiots who open their mouths before speaking.


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

I am far from an idiot. But since you bring it up, let's discuss the point. You claim the car is 99% original. Well, there is no S20. You claim to have an explanation for that, fair enough. Moving on, your car has reclining bucket front seats. GT-R's had non-reclining bucket seats. You state that you have an R200 differential, GT-R's had R190 LSD differentials with a 4.11 gear ratio (only available in the GT-R and 432Z). The R200 did not come out until 1975. Also, from the pictures I have seen, you do not have a rear sway bar. Only GT-R's had factory equipped rear sway bars. I do not remember if it was visible in the pictures at the time, but does your car have power windows? GT-R's did not have power windows, only the GT-X did. It would seem that you removed everything that would identify the car as a GT-R? That pretty much reduces the value to that of a "common" GT or GT-X. So, at the very least, the car is far from 99% original. But, I am definately one to admit when I am wrong. How about posting a picture of the vin number that is stamped on the frame? It is just inside the passenger side door on the frame rail almost up at the doorjam. I'll be happy to retract my statements. I don't understand why you are so upset by this. I would think that anyone with this type of car would appreciate someone asking for clarification of annomolies. I mean, what is to stop others from claiming to own real GT-R's if no one is going to ask for proof?
Brian


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]I am far from an idiot. But since you bring it up, let's discuss the point. You claim the car is 99% original. Well, there is no S20. You claim to have an explanation for that, fair enough. Moving on, your car has reclining bucket front seats. GT-R's had non-reclining bucket seats. You state that you have an R200 differential, GT-R's had R190 LSD differentials with a 4.11 gear ratio (only available in the GT-R and 432Z). The R200 did not come out until 1975. Also, from the pictures I have seen, you do not have a rear sway bar. Only GT-R's had factory equipped rear sway bars. I do not remember if it was visible in the pictures at the time, but does your car have power windows? GT-R's did not have power windows, only the GT-X did. It would seem that you removed everything that would identify the car as a GT-R? That pretty much reduces the value to that of a "common" GT or GT-X. So, at the very least, the car is far from 99% original. But, I am definately one to admit when I am wrong. How about posting a picture of the vin number that is stamped on the frame? It is just inside the passenger side door on the frame rail almost up at the doorjam. I'll be happy to retract my statements. I don't understand why you are so upset by this. I would think that anyone with this type of car would appreciate someone asking for clarification of annomolies. I mean, what is to stop others from claiming to own real GT-R's if no one is going to ask for proof?
Brian[/QUOTE] Man this guy knows what he's talking about. I wouldn't mess with him. :thumbup:


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Man this guy knows what he's talking about. I wouldn't mess with him. :thumbup:



Werd...I have seen this guy in action...look out, he's good.


----------



## FrEsH_SenTra (Dec 30, 2004)

one word, DAMN! :loser:


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Where's 71SKYLINE?
Anyone? Anyone seen 71SKYLINE?
Aaawwww.


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

leave it stock man..classic rocks!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats funny.... hakosuka played the hell out of him in front of everybody.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Where is Hako now, anyway. I like that guy. :cheers:


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm still around. I've just been waiting to see if '71 Skyline was going to respond. It was not really my original intention to call him out to that degree. I have just been watching and listening to some of his comments for the last couple years and I felt someone had to raise the "B.S." flag. It just seemed odd to me that someone who has a nice car that is already highly desirable should need to embelish the story so much. Especially when he lets it be put into print. It appears that his only reason for posting is to point out how much his car is allegedly worth. I highly doubt that he would still own the car if it was honestly valued at "$78,000.00". Now, I love my Skyline, but I can tell you that mine would be sold in a heartbeat for that kind of money. In reality, the GT-R versions are going for around $50k for very nice ones. Again, these would have to be in close to original condition. Including the all important twin cam S20 engine. The bodies of all versions were almost identical. The GT, GT-X, and GT-R all came from the same base structure. The GT-R had subtle differences, most of which I mentioned earlier, but also lacked many of the ammenities and comforts of the GT and GT-X. My car is a GT-X, converted to GT-R specifications. Essentially it is a clone. Now, the other issue that I found funny was his mention of the RB26 swap. I happen to be in the middle of this conversion on my Skyline. Of course custom work is needed, but no frame or firewall mods are required as he stated. The biggest problem I have run into at this point is with the intercooler. There is not a lot of room in front of the radiator. Other than that, the motor mounts had to be made up. I'll try to get pictures posted as we progress. Right now I am rebuilding the motor to strengthen it up a bit. Anyways, I have rambled on long enough. Talk to you later.
Brian


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian, just wanted to say that I saw the pics and your car is awesome. Makes me wish I had the potential to pick one up. Hope you stick around the message boards, we need intelligent people to set some others straight and you weren't being rude about it either. Hard to find that anymore.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]I'm still around. I've just been waiting to see if '71 Skyline was going to respond. It was not really my original intention to call him out to that degree. I have just been watching and listening to some of his comments for the last couple years and I felt someone had to raise the "B.S." flag. It just seemed odd to me that someone who has a nice car that is already highly desirable should need to embelish the story so much. Especially when he lets it be put into print. It appears that his only reason for posting is to point out how much his car is allegedly worth. I highly doubt that he would still own the car if it was honestly valued at "$78,000.00". Now, I love my Skyline, but I can tell you that mine would be sold in a heartbeat for that kind of money. In reality, the GT-R versions are going for around $50k for very nice ones. Again, these would have to be in close to original condition. Including the all important twin cam S20 engine. The bodies of all versions were almost identical. The GT, GT-X, and GT-R all came from the same base structure. The GT-R had subtle differences, most of which I mentioned earlier, but also lacked many of the ammenities and comforts of the GT and GT-X. My car is a GT-X, converted to GT-R specifications. Essentially it is a clone. Now, the other issue that I found funny was his mention of the RB26 swap. I happen to be in the middle of this conversion on my Skyline. Of course custom work is needed, but no frame or firewall mods are required as he stated. The biggest problem I have run into at this point is with the intercooler. There is not a lot of room in front of the radiator. Other than that, the motor mounts had to be made up. I'll try to get pictures posted as we progress. Right now I am rebuilding the motor to strengthen it up a bit. Anyways, I have rambled on long enough. Talk to you later.
Brian[/QUOTE]

Sorry, not haveing a go, what the old GTR's raceing record outside of Japan? It seems people want to ride the Skyline GTR's reputation from the late 80's early 90's.......same with the RB26 engine.....(infact ANY RB)

I know Nissan tried to race them down here, and had no sucess what so ever untill the introduction of the DR30/HR31 Skylines (and then later on the R32 GTR).....in fact the old Skyline seemed to be quite a poor, underpowered car.....The only "good" Japanese car of that era seemed to be the old Mazda RX2/3/4

Don't take this the wrong way, I'd love to be proved wrong.....I'm not trying to cause trouble mate! Its good to know the Histroy of touring cars from diffrent car fans views....


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

From what I have been able to find out, the '68-'72 Hakosuka Skylines were not raced outside of Japan. In fact, with one notable exception, this model Skyline was not even sold outside of Japan. Now, I have found that Nissan did in fact export a version of the four door Hakosuka to Norway. It was called the 2400GT there, not Skyline. It had a 2.4 liter six with a single downdraft carb and a four speed. But, here is the really interesting part, the car was left hand drive. Apparently they sold only a few of them. I have only seen pictures of one. The guy has done a decent resto on it and had posted a fair amount of pictures. I'll try to find the site again, it was quite a while ago when I ran accross it. Anyways, back to the subject at hand. From what I have found, Australia first got the Prince Skylines around '65 or so. After this, Skylines were absent for the Hakosuka model. In '73 the Ken & Mary model was then sold as a 240K down there. All of the racing information seems to show that there was little to no Factory support for racing these cars in Australia. Most of the efforts were for teams in Japan. And here is where they were truly dominant. The first Hakosuka was the four door in late '68. Nissan raced these quite successfully and there is a fair amount of documentation on them beating much more expensive and exotic machines. In fact, the Prince Skyline GT-B's were also very competitive. I have a video tape of one of the races in which the GT-B Skyline is giving a Porche (908 I believe) all it can handle. The two door Hakosuka was released in late '70 and went on to claim 50 first place victories in a row. No other car at the time was this impressive. The GT-R name became legendary in Japan after that. The '73-'74 Ken & Mary GT-R carried on this success until the S20 engine was no longer produced, thus ending the GT-R. Nissan was so adament about the GT-R name, that is was 15 years before they felt they had a car worthy of the name again. And we all know how that story goes. The R32 GT-R, to my knowledge, is the only car that has been outright banned from racing on three continents. In Japan there was no car that could compete in a fair race. In Australia Ford and Holden did everything they could to hinder the car, unsuccessfully I might add, from limiting boost to forcing the Skylines to run with more weight until they finally eliminated the racing class completely and created the V8 Supercar series instead. In Europe, the GT-R not only set the track record for a production car at Nurnberg, but spanked Porche and BMW in their own backyard. Again, other manufacturers lobied to have it banned because they were unable to compete against it, even after they also tried to hinder the car. Now, I'm sure it is obvious that I am a bit biased toward the car, but tell me how many other cars can claim a history filled with this much victory? Not many.
Brian


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is the link I mentioned:

http://home01.wxs.nl/~dijkstra/

Look down near the bottom where it reads "Project Skyline"
And apparently, it is in the Netherlands, not Norway. Close enough I guess. The pictures are on the left side. Pretty odd seeing a factory LHD Skyline.
Brian


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this thread is the most impressive thread i have read to date! :jawdrop: this dude came out of know were! please stick around! :waving: oh yea these cars are gorgeous


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The only car I could compare it to was the Alfa Romeo 105 GTAm etc Totally unmached in the 60's untill 1971 when it was discontinued....a old school race between a 105 and a old Skyline GT-R.....Oh man that would bring tears to my eyes.... 

Quite a few old Skylines where sold here as new, but that model sliped. I'll go around to the wreckers and grab some pics of every one I can see....



> In Australia Ford and Holden did everything they could to hinder the car, unsuccessfully I might add, from limiting boost to forcing the Skylines to run with more weight until they finally eliminated the racing class completely and created the V8 Supercar series instead.


As being banned and the Ford and Holden issue, we'll thats a hard one, I work in the local raceing industry here, and from talking to people who where around at the time I can see why they banned Group A spec cars **THEY DID NOT JUST BAN THE SKYLINE** Full raceing fields of just 12 cars do not make a good serries. It was all about money. 

Yes they did burden the Skyline with extra weight, but they also burdened other cars with extra weight. Also at that time Most of the group A cars running against the GTR where at least 4 years out of date, eg Group A VL Commodore (the Holden powered version...Nissan held a threat of legal action on Holden if they ran the VL turbo) Homologated in 1986, they where still running it in 1992! Later versions where too big and heavy. Same with the Ford Escort RS200, the BMW M3......all out of date. 

Other Group A cars, eg the Alfa Romeo GTV6, Toyota AE86 Sprinter, Toyota Supra, Ford Mustang, Mitsi Starion that local group A teams where running where all out of date. Teams where going under weekly. The way things where going there where only going to be three teams left! Also No other teams could afford to purchase GTR's to tun in the ATCC.....nuff said

GTR fans run around with this "banned from competition" thing as a badge of honour. Remeber there are a lot of other cars that got banned too for the same reason. I suppose its just like the old Group B rally cars......(Don't get me started).....Almost like the Toyota Celica fans in later Group A races......Toyota Cheated you twits!

I was very fortunate as a young boy to see them race in real life (I even saw one roll in Adelaide) However I wasn't really into them (sorry, VL group A guys....I was 8 and a half O.K?) So I didn't pay much attention.....still the roll over was cool....

Still, the Group A Skyline is the pinicle of what could be done with the Group A rules. You can't really blame Nissan for doing a great job can you? They produced a car......a brilliant car....... :cheers:


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Heh! I might have to come to the Nissanforums more often. This is some interesting and impressive reading.

'71 Hakosuka- if you need to call someone out then do it(BTW you did that very maturely and with good reading info to back you up!). BS is BS and if its not then the person being "Called out" will be able to prove it and everyone will learn something.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Hakosuka*

Heck, the only Hakosuka I've ever seen was at a Nissan Museum in Chiba. Damn, this guy knows what he's talking about. Although I'm a serious fan of the Commodore, I'd give this one to '71.


----------

